# PA voucher, any pluging for USD30, what should I buy?



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 1:20 AM)

Hello,

I have a Plugin Alliance voucher that makes any PA single plugin (no bundles) US 30.

A few details about me:
- I'm an amateur 
- I have iZotope MPS4 and the bx free suite, so not really interested in mixing/mastering plugins unless I'm missing something
- I have K14 from NI, Spitfire SO and Labs, Kirk Hunter orchestral library

Which PA plugin is worth getting considering the above?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## cedricm (Saturday at 1:37 AM)

I would recommend Kirchoff-EQ if you need a workhorse EQ.


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 1:49 AM)

Hi Cedric,

Thank you for replying.
I am using the Neutron EQ most of the time. Any reason why the Kirchoff is a better choice?


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 1:53 AM)

UA Triad for sound design
Knifonium


----------



## cedricm (Saturday at 2:03 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> Hi Cedric,
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> I am using the Neutron EQ most of the time. Any reason why the Kirchoff is a better choice?


If you're satisfied with Neutron EQ that's fine.

Kirchoff brings high precision mode ("ultra high precision 117 bits")/ antialiasing / partial analog emulation / different phase modes such as linear phase / Zero latency mode / stereo / ms / lots of EQ band types and more.

From an opportunity perspective, it's one of the PA offering that hasn't been heavily discounted yet.


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 2:05 AM)

Hi DoctorRemmet, 

UA Triad: I can only have one plugin, no bundles => Lion?

In terms of synths, I already have Absynth, Flesh, FM8, Kontour, Massive, Massive X, MikroPrism, Monark, Prism, Spark, Super8, and Reaktor; any reason why I should pick up Lion?

Same goes for Knifomium


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 2:07 AM)

cedricm said:


> If you're satisfied with Neutron EQ that's fine.
> 
> Kirchoff brings high precision mode ("ultra high precision 117 bits")/ antialiasing / partial analog emulation / different phase modes such as linear phase / Zero latency mode / stereo / ms / lots of EQ band types and more.
> 
> From an opportunity perspective, it's one of the PA offering that hasn't been heavily discounted yet.


Because I am not a pro, being satisfied with Neutron EQ doesn't mean much  
If you think using Kirchoff would make a big difference in the sounds I create, I'd go for it. I do us EQ quite a lot in my sounds and creations.


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 2:20 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> UA Triad: I can only have one plugin, no bundles => Lion?


That isn’t a bundle, it’s the name of the plugin. It is a multiband version of their multi FX plugin BYOME


----------



## Crowe (Saturday at 2:23 AM)

I really don't think this question is answerable like this. It's not about what you should buy according to what you have, it's about what you need.

So what do you think you need?


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 2:24 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> any reason why I should pick up Lion?
> 
> Same goes for Knifomium


You tell me. If the current synths satisfy your needs: none.

Return question: if PA do not offer any option you feel entices you, inspires you or could be of use, why buy anything?

PA have a sale every other week. The average lowest price of any of their plugins tends towards $30 or lower anyway. I receive a $25 and $75 loyalty voucher monthly that most of the time I let expire. People are sharing those generic vouchers in the PA thread on a regular basis.

So TL;DR: a $30 “buy any PA plugin” option basically is just attractive to buy stuff that has not been discounted yet. Such as Kirchoff. If you don’t really need anything, no need to have any FOMO or buy anything just because you have a voucher. Next week they’ll run another sale. Or DM me and I’ll happily send you my $75 off voucher.


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 2:24 AM)

Plus, what @Crowe says.


----------



## Technostica (Saturday at 2:27 AM)

I would keep in mind that many of the PA plugins can be had for free if you buy an AVID voucher from someone for $10-15.
So if you think you may want a second plugin, I would use your voucher to get one that isn’t on the AVID list:





Plugin Alliance Avid Inner Circle Bundle







www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 2:28 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> - I'm an amateur
> - I have iZotope MPS4 and the bx free suite, so not really interested in mixing/mastering plugins unless I'm missing something
> - I have K14 from NI, Spitfire SO and Labs, Kirk Hunter orchestral library


Based on this, I would say that the Synths or multi-effects are the only thing that would add value, if you don't already have either. However, all the synths and multi-effects have been very cheap before around $15 a various times a year.

There are some very specialised plugins, but that are mainly mixing and mastering and to be honest more likely at this stage to confuse you rather than enable you to create better quality music.


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 2:30 AM)

Technostica said:


> I would keep in mind that many of the PA plugins can be had for free if you buy an AVID voucher from someone for $10-15.
> So if you think you may want a second plugin, I would use your voucher to get one that isn’t on the AVID list:
> 
> 
> ...


News of that voucher past me by, I have nearly everything in that list, but wow that is a lot to get if you can buy a voucher for $15 as that looks like nearly everything they sell. Surely you don't get all that?

EDIT: it makes sense that it is just 1 item from the list


----------



## Technostica (Saturday at 2:31 AM)

Markrs said:


> News of that voucher past me by, I have nearly everything in that list, but wow that is a lot to get if you can buy a voucher for $15


You only get to choose one.


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 2:32 AM)

Technostica said:


> You only get to choose one.


That makes sense, when it said bundle, I thought that is crazy they are giving away their entire store 😂


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 2:40 AM)

doctoremmet said:


> That isn’t a bundle, it’s the name of the plugin. It is a multiband version of their multi FX plugin BYOME


Sorry about that, just found it.

WOW.

Thank for pointing it out, looks really interesting. I'll have to investigate.


----------



## Technostica (Saturday at 2:40 AM)

Markrs said:


> That makes sense, when it said bundle, I thought that is crazy they are giving away their entire store 😂


Their use of the word bundle is confusing.
Even so, for $10, there are some great choices there.
I received a code last month because I registered a Focusrite AI years ago and I don’t even still own it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 2:43 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> Sorry about that, just found it.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Thank for pointing it out, looks really interesting. I'll have to investigate.


LION basically is their modular synth, containing all the BYOME effects. A great synth to make grittier noisy chaotic patches. Check out Emptyvessel’s sound bank for example:


----------



## cedricm (Saturday at 2:55 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> Because I am not a pro, being satisfied with Neutron EQ doesn't mean much
> If you think using Kirchoff would make a big difference in the sounds I create, I'd go for it. I do us EQ quite a lot in my sounds and creations.


That's for you to decide. 
I don't think it will have a major quality impact over any other decent EQ. Some swear they hear the difference. I don't when not used in analog modes. It's more of a workflow thing for me. 
Temme's recommendations are absolutely worth considering too.


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 2:58 AM)

Crowe said:


> I really don't think this question is answerable like this. It's not about what you should buy according to what you have, it's about what you need.
> 
> So what do you think you need?


It's a good point, and I did in fact have some kind of FOMO reaction like the other poster mentioned.

Let's see.

I don't need more synths because I already have trouble using those I have to their potential.
I feel comfortable using Neutron because it's integrated and helps me start a mix some place, but i am kinda worried that the Neutron modules add artifacts; I wouldn't mind using another EQ; for example, because of phase issues that I am not sure Neutron deals with - but does any of that matter at the level my music is at right now?
I feel that I don't have a lot of options to alter my basic sounds once my arrangement is one, although I do own the NI suite with Dirt, Freak, etc.

I am not sure what the hell I need 
Maybe this was just a FOMO post?


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 3:04 AM)

doctoremmet said:


> You tell me. If the current synths satisfy your needs: none.
> 
> Return question: if PA do not offer any option you feel entices you, inspires you or could be of use, why buy anything?
> 
> ...


Wow you hit it on the head. I think I did have a FOMO reaction.

Thinking about it a bit more, after my reply to the other poster, I think I also wanted to explore other options besides those I already have, to see if they could bring anything to my creative process. So when I got the voucher, two thoughts popped in my head: 1) Is there something I might miss? (a.k.a. FOMO) 2) What do they have that I could benefit from?

I think the answer to 1) is clear: no. But the answer to 2) is not so clear to me. Take the Kirchoff example: I have no idea if that EQ is measurably better than the Neutron EQ. If someone here came and said "Dude, listen to this and hear the difference", I might have bought the Kirchoff EQ, even thought I did not know I needed a better EQ.


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 3:06 AM)

cedricm said:


> Temme's recommendations are absolutely worth considering too.


Which poster is Temme?


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 3:07 AM)

BTW can I just say how awesome this is? Thank you to all involved


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 3:16 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> I think the answer to 1) is clear: no. But the answer to 2) is not so clear to me. Take the Kirchoff example: I have no idea if that EQ is measurably better than the Neutron EQ. If someone here came and said "Dude, listen to this and hear the difference", I might have bought the Kirchoff EQ, even thought I did not know I needed a better EQ.


Kirchoff EQ has added features that can allow you to work with the sound differently. Will you hear the difference? Hard to say. 

Regarding EQ quality, nearly all EQs including those that come included with the DAW as excellent, and there is very little difference and almost certainly no audible difference in my view.


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 3:16 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> Which poster is Temme?


@doctoremmet


----------



## Markrs (Saturday at 3:21 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> but i am kinda worried that the Neutron modules add artifacts; I wouldn't mind using another EQ; for example, because of phase issues that I am not sure Neutron deals with - but does any of that matter at the level my music is at right now?


It is very unlikely that Neutron has artifacts or phase align issues. I am not an audio expert, but Neutron is used a lot in the industry and is highly regarded. Unless you want the added features or different workflow of another EQ, Neutron will be all you need regarding EQ quality (this would also be true of any stock parametric EQ too in my view)


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 3:21 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> BTW can I just say how awesome this is? Thank you to all involved


Our pleasure Vinnie. Oh, and if you skip a purchase now but find out you need a Plugin Alliance plugin, do DM me. Most of the time I have a $75 voucher lying around idle that I’m happy to slip you. IIRC the minimum spend is $99, so especially when they’re running a sale you can grab maybe three plugins for $25 that way.


----------



## cedricm (Saturday at 7:11 AM)

vinnie2k said:


> Which poster is Temme?


Doctoremmet.


----------



## vinnie2k (Saturday at 8:09 AM)

doctoremmet said:


> Our pleasure Vinnie. Oh, and if you skip a purchase now but find out you need a Plugin Alliance plugin, do DM me. Most of the time I have a $75 voucher lying around idle that I’m happy to slip you. IIRC the minimum spend is $99, so especially when they’re running a sale you can grab maybe three plugins for $25 that way.


Thank you!


----------



## musicalweather (Saturday at 9:48 AM)

Any recommendations for ADPTR Audio Sculpt here? That's one that's been a little tempting to me.


----------



## Crowe (Saturday at 9:54 AM)

musicalweather said:


> Any recommendations for ADPTR Audio Sculpt here? That's one that's been a little tempting to me.


Depending on what you think you want to use it for. It's one of my main Sound Design weapons. It does a bunch of things that I just can't get other tools to do, like actually decent upwards compression.


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

Apparently Dirk is stepping down as PA CEO and has now a place in the Soundwide Board. 

Yada yada yada. 

Another sale is imminent. 

😂


----------



## SupremeFist (Saturday at 10:55 AM)

The single PA plugin that probably improved my mixes most (and I have quite a few) is MetricAB: highly, highly recommended if you don't have a similar tool.


----------



## Ronny Mairas (Sunday at 3:26 AM)

I was in that boat too. Had a few of these vouchers and couldn't decide. I went with bx_masterdesk and Shadow Hills but now I don't even use them. I learned to love managing the production stages with Ableton Live's built-in plugins. So, I kinda lost my interest in third-party plugins...

In the end I used my "pick one free" voucher to grab ADPTR Audio Streamliner. It helps making mixing/mastering decisions based on the recommended audio properties for many of the minor and major music platforms. I use it all the time to check loudness and dynamic range before uploading a track.


----------



## proggermusic (Sunday at 5:21 PM)

Aaaaah Dirk... Such a colorful character for a role that should be so very, very boring!  

As far as the OP question goes, the PA plugs that I think are most worthwhile are all the NEOLD offerings. Seriously one of the best little development teams in DSP. V76U73 and Big Al have become a seriously important part of my studio in the last few years. I still generally appreciate PA for offering strong alternatives to the UA ecosystem, and I hope the corporate consolidation doesn't deteriorate things in terms of culture or quality! (But that seems like a high hope, sadly.)


----------



## Mr Arkadin (Monday at 10:04 AM)

Just looked and I have far too many PA plugins. Always get them cheap.

Maybe not for a noob, but no-one's mentioned one of their main lines, the channel strips. I'm a bit old-school, so I like to create a virtual mixing desk by adding these to all channels then applying the TMT function. In the grand scheme of things I doubt I could hear the difference to non-TMT, but it makes me feel better  If you're into Neutron then channel strips probably wouldn't fit your workflow.

If I was buying again and limiting myself, here's what I'd probably go for:

*Compressors :*
ADPTR Audio SCULPT (still getting to grips with this, covers some unusual ground)
bx_townhouse Buss Compressor (for vibes)
NEOLD U17 (for vibes)
NEOLD V76U73 (for vibes)

*Channel Strips:*
bx_console SSL 9000 J (for clean)
Lindell Audio 50 Series (for flexibility)
Lindell Audio 80 Series (for retro vibes)

*EQ:*
Kirchhoff-EQ (don't own yet, but looks like it will cover most stuff, from precision clean to retro vibes)

*Multi-effects/Glitch/Weird:*
Unfiltered Audio TRIAD/BYOME (for glitch madness)
DS Audio Tantra 2
Unfiltered Audio Bass-Mint, Tails, Needlepoint (for more specific oddness)

*Pre-amp/Saturate/Colour:*
Black Box HG-2 MS (the MS version is much more useful)
NEOLD V76U73 (for vibes)

*De-ess:*
Lindell Audio 902 De-Esser

*Tools/Utilities:*
ADPTR Audio Metric AB

*Instruments:*
bx_oberhausen


----------



## FlyingAndi (Monday at 11:10 AM)

Do you play guitar or bass?
Most of the amp sims on pa are pretty good and made by Igor Nembrini.
I like the two Fuchs amps very much and the Buxom Betty.
You can often get them for less than $30 in a sale, so no need to use your voucher for one of these now.


----------

